# NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016

*NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....​*
Wie es aussehen kann, wenn ein Bundesverband direkt seine Landesverbände oder regionale oder lokale Gliederungen unterstützt, zeigt im Gegensatz zum DAFV einmal mehr der NABU..

Am 18.11. 2015 verschickte der NABU-Präsident Olaf Tschimpke  Briefe mit einem Spendenaufruf (Überweisungsträger etc. war gleich beigefügt)..

Der NABU brauche 65.350 Euro um ein Gewässer kaufen zu können und damit vor allem vor Angelvereinen und Landwirtschaftsbetrieben zu retten.

Es handelt sich um die Liebenauer Kiesteiche an der Weser bei Nienburg. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob der DAFV unter seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, überhaupt das Geld für die Anfangskosten einer solchen Bettelbriefaktion hätte (Papier, Umschläge, Porto etc.), wäre es ja auch mit Sicherheit so, dass der DAFV diese Anfangskosten nie wieder rein bekommen würde.

*Denn:*


> Warum sollten Angler einem Naturschutzverband wie dem DAFV spenden?
> 
> Warum sollten Naturschützer nicht gleich den Originalen wie NABU und BUND spenden?



Dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihre Haupt- und Ehrenamtler von diesem Brief keinerlei Kenntnis haben (auch wenn selbst Hetzer wie ich das mitbekommen), davon gehe ich mal aus.

Denn ansonsten wäre es eine reine Schande für den von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Naturschutzverband DAFV, wenn die sich nicht zu so einem Brief positionieren würden.

Da wird zwar wahrscheinlich wieder vom DAFV kommen, dass das ja Ländersache wäre, weils da um ein Gewässer in Niedersachsen gehen würde.

Und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zudem ja alles ehrenamtlich mache und nicht mehr leisten könne (gerne gehört auf den verschiedenen Veranstaltungen, auf denen sie vor ebenfalls ehrenamtlich tätigen Landesverbandsfunktionären gesprochen hatte).

Interessant ist doch aber, dass sich beim NABU da der Präsident des Bundesverbandes dennoch für sowas einsetzen kann...

Noch interessanter wirds beim Inhalt des Briefes, in dem der NABU klar einen Angriff auf Angler, Angelvereine, Camper und Landwirte fährt - und das noch mit mit falschen Fakten (Stand 2015 - ab nächstem oder übernächstem Jahr hat dann der NABU bei der Zersplitterung des DAFV durch das aktuelle Präsidium und das Hauptamt des DAFV dann vielleicht recht):
Denn der NABU behauptet, der größte Naturschutzverband in Deutschland zu sein mit 540.000 Mitgliedern und Förderern..

Noch hat der DAFV mehr als 600.000 Zahler - aber das Präsidium und die Präsidentin und das Hauptamt des DAFV schweigen zu diesem Schreiben des NABU.







Vielleicht weil der NABU auch als erfahrenster und kompetenter Naturschutzverband dargestellt wurde und Frau Dr. dagegen wohl angesichts der "Kompetenz" im DAFV kaum was entgegensetzen kann?

Dann ist da noch der Vorwurf des NABU, dass Angler (wie auch Motocrossfahrer und Camper etc.) massiv die Vogelwelt stören würden.






Dass der einzelne Angler, der hier angegriffen wird vom NABU, keine Unterstützung des DAFV erfahren wird, wird sicher niemand wundern -* es geht ja nicht um Kormorane, Casting oder Wasserkraft, es werden ja nur Angler diskreditiert!*

*Aber es geht ja noch weiter. *
Denn nicht nur der einzelne Angler wird angegangen, sondern auch Angelvereine!

Was aber immer noch kein Grund für Lobby- oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV ist, um solchen Vor- und Anwürfen auch öffentlich klar und eindeutig entgegen zu treten!

Obwohl da seitens des NABU behauptet wird, Angelvereine wie Landwirte würden das ökologische Gleichgewicht aushebeln (abgesehen davon, dass es dem NABU hier ja nur um Vögel geht und zum ökologischen Gleichgewicht *mehr* als nur Vögel gehören (wenngleich der NABU als eigentlicher Vogelschutzverband das natürlich nicht einsehen will)).






*Halten wir also fest:*
Der Präsident des NABU-Bundesverbandes setzt sich auch konkret für Gliederungen lokal vor Ort ein beim Spendensammeln.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan verweist lieber darauf, dass sie ja nur ehrenamtlich arbeite (was machen eigentlich die ganzen Hauptamtler den ganzen Tag beim DAFV??) und sie sich nicht in Ländersachen einmische..

Der NABU diskreditiert sowohl einzelne Angler wie auch Angelvereine, die alle per se gegen das ökologische Gleichgewicht verstossen würden.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihre vielen Hauptamtler haben davon entweder noch nichts mitbekommen (Frage wieder: Was machen die den ganzen Tag??) oder sie ziehen es vor, solche Verunglimpfungen von Anglern und Angelvereinen einfach so stehen zu lassen!

Statt dem öffentlich und eindeutig entgegen zu treten (wie gesagt, hat ja auch nix mit Kormoran, Wasserkraft oder Casting zu tun....)....

Selbst die klare Falschaussage des NABU-Präsidenten, dass der NABU mit 540.000 Mitgliedern und Förderern der größte Naturschutzverband in Deutschland sei (noch hat der DAFV ja mehr als 600.000 Zahler) lässt die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr ganzes anscheinend überarbeitetes (mit was auch immer) Hauptamt öffentlich unwidersprochen weiter verbreiten vom NABU...

*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
*Wer als organisierter Angelfischer bzw. als Landesverband weiter einen solchen DAFV bezahlt, "um gut im Bund und in Europa vertreten zu sein", der hat doch angesichts dessen entweder den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört - oder es wirklich nicht besser verdient...*


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Ein paar mehr Details zu diesem Fall wären interessant. 

Zitat: "Wir haben zwar ein Vorkaufsrecht." Wieso?

Bzgl. der Aussage "größter Naturschutzverband": Wer da behauptet, den Größten zu haben, ist eigentlich irrelevant. Viel wichtiger wäre aus meiner Sicht die generelle Positionierung eines Bundesverbands zum Thema Gewässeraufkauf durch Naturschutzverbände mit dem Ziel, diese dem Zugang für Angler zu entziehen. Da erkenne ich null Plan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Es handelt sich um die Liebenauer Kiesteiche an der Weser bei Nienburg.

Alter Vertrag mit dem Ausbaggerer, weswegen das Baggern da überhaupt erst erlaubt wurde (bwz. keine Klagen durch NABU diesbezüglich kamen), soweit mir bekannt ist.

DANKE für Deinen Hinweis, habs oben mit eingefügt!!
(Früher Morgen, erst zweite Kanne Kaffee - SORRY!!!)



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre aus meiner Sicht die generelle Positionierung eines Bundesverbands zum Thema Gewässeraufkauf durch Naturschutzverbände mit dem Ziel, diese dem Zugang für Angler zu entziehen.
> Da erkenne ich null Plan.


Wenn jemand beim DAFV einen anderen Plan erkennt, ausser organisierte Angelfischer für nix abzuzocken, dann möcht ich auch was von dem Zeug, dass derjeinge raucht oder konsumiert..........
:g:g


----------



## Darket (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Meine Interpretation der Selbstbezeichnung als größter Naturschutzverband von Seiten des NABU wäre, dass sie entweder ja schlecht gegen Angler schießen könnten, wenn sie "deren" Verband als Naturschutzverband bezeichnen, oder aber ihn garnicht als solchen betrachten. Der Gedanke liegt  nahe, genügend Angler sehen den DAFV ja auch nicht als Anglerverband. Ist natürlich für den DAFV eine ziemliche Klatsche, eine wachsende Zahl Angler hält ihn für einen Naturschutzverband, der bestenfalls nichts für sie erreicht und die Naturschützer lassen ihn nicht mitspielen, weil sie der irrigen Auffassung sind, er wäre ein Interessenverband für Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Darket schrieb:


> Ist natürlich für den DAFV eine ziemliche Klatsche, eine wachsende Zahl Angler hält ihn für einen Naturschutzverband, der bestenfalls nichts für sie erreicht und die Naturschützer lassen ihn nicht mitspielen, *weil sie der irrigen Auffassung sind, er wäre ein Interessenverband für Angler...*


Deine Interpretation gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Ich glaube vielen Anglern aus NDS wäre es lieber unsere Jungs vom LV NDS beziehen öffentl. Stellung und äussern sich usw.

Beim BV kommt doch nicht viel bei rum ausser Kuscheln Liebkosen und Händchen halten.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Meines Wissens kennen die das Schreiben und sind dran - auch ich hoffe, dass da auch was öffentlich kommt.
Nicht (nur) zur Sache an sich, sondern auch zur Diskriminierung der Angler allgemein durch den NABU...

Hier gehts ja aber zuerst mal drum, dass der *Bundes*verbandsvorsitzende des NABU hier tätig wurde und ich von der *Bundes*verbandsvorsitzenden des DAFV zuerst dazu mal was erwarte, wenn alle Angler pauschal so diskriminiert werden wie vom *Bundes*verbandsvorsitzenden des NABU..


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja drum, dass der *Bundes*verbandsvorsitzende des NABU hier tätig wurde und ich von der *Bundes*verbandsvorsitzenden des DAFV zuerst dazu mal was erwarte....


 


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Sowie zu Petra zum Nachtangelverbot zum Schleppverbot zum Setzkescher zum Hegefischen und und und und und und....?  

Ach ja ich erinnere mich...stand ja jedesmal groß in der Bild: 
Bundes Anglerverband VDSF kämpft für die Rechte seiner Mitglieder,Bundes Anglerverband stellt Anglern Rechtsbeistand zu verfügung usw usw usw. Ja sogar in der Bunten hat man die Hausfrauen Informiert.....

Ja waren wirklich eindeutige Zeichen die man da vom VDSF BV setzte.......Nun haben wir ja einen neuen einheitlichen Verband mit Kontakten zu Brüssel und co. also kann ja nur alles besser werden.......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Defätist ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



gründler schrieb:


> |
> 
> Ja waren wirklich eindeutige Zeichen die man da vom VDSF BV setzte.......Nun haben wir ja einen neuen einheitlichen Verband mit Kontakten zu Brüssel und co. also kann ja nur alles besser werden.......



Warum hat der Trümmerhaufen seinerzeit bei der Neugestaltung des Logos,eigentlich nicht auf preiswertere und passendere Varianten der Verbandsdarstellung zurückgegriffen?

Also so eine weisse Flagge als Zeichen der Dauerkapitulation, kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt..


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat: "Wir haben zwar ein Vorkaufsrecht." Wieso?


Da hab ich letzte Woche was nebenbei zu gehört... krieg die Details leider nicht mehr auf die Kette;
_"im Verkaufsfall ausgewiesener Naturschutzgebiete Vorkaufsrecht durch Naturschutzverbände..."_ 
irgendwie so war das.
Auch da ging es um ein Gewässer, wo NABU kaufen will, ausdrücklich um Angler raus zu drängen.

Machen die ja nicht erst seit gestern.
Im großen Stil soll das so gelaufen sein, als sie von den Offshore-Windenergie-Anlagenbetreibern reichlich Kohle bekamen, damit sie auf Klagen gegen diese Anlagen, die den Bau reichlich verzögert hätten, verzichteten.

Es ist ein Witz, dass sich dem rein auf Länderebene durch LVs entgegengestellt werden soll.
Genau für solch groß angelegte Aktionen von Angelgegnern bräuchte man einen funtionierenden Angler-Lobby-Bundes-Verband.
Von dem aber weit und breit keine Spur...


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Der NABU will die Teiche kaufen und dann nicht nur die Angler aussperren.

Das ist dann eine privatrechtliche Ebene.
Der Inhaber kann bestimmen, welche Musik gespielt wird.
Was auch völlig in Ordnung ist.
Besser als die bisherigen Ansätze von NABU und BUND, auch ohne Eigentum mitreden zu wollen.

Somit eine positive Entwicklung...
Warum sollte der DAFV da eingreifen?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Witz, dass sich dem rein auf Länderebene durch LVs entgegengestellt werden soll.
> Genau für solch groß angelegte Aktionen von Angelgegnern bräuchte man einen funtionierenden Angler-Lobby-Bundes-Verband.
> ...




Es geht hier um 65.000 Euro. Das ist eine finanzielle Größenordnung, die der örtliche Angelverein stemmen muss.

Und wenn da ein Vorkaufsrecht für Naturschutzverbände besteht, dann soll notfalls der Landesfischereiverband (als anerkannter Naturschutzverband) diese Option ziehen und anschließend die Kohle im Gegenzug zur Überlassung der anglerischen Nutzung vom örtlichen Verein zurück holen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Es geht nicht um den Kauf an sich, sondern um die anglerfeindliche Begründung des NABU-*Bund-*Präsis für den Kauf, dem sich eine Präsidentin eines von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten *Bundes*-Verbandes entgegenstellen müsste....

Für Verbandsclaqueure sicher nicht so einfach einzusehen.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2015)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und wenn da ein Vorkaufsrecht für Naturschutzverbände besteht, dann soll notfalls der Landesfischereiverband (als anerkannter Naturschutzverband) diese Option ziehen und anschließend die Kohle im Gegenzug zur Überlassung der anglerischen Nutzung vom örtlichen Verein zurück holen.



 Laut des NABU-Statements im Eingangsposting von Thomas liegt das Vorkaufsrecht in diesem Fall ganz konkret beim NABU.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Kauf an sich, sondern um die anglerfeindliche Begründung des NABU-*Bund-*Präsis für den Kauf, dem sich eine Präsidentin eines von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten *Bundes*-Verbandes entgegenstellen müsste....



Die Argumentation des NABU ist in meinen Augen nicht nur anglerfeindlich, sondern generell menschenfeindlich. Sie richtig sich schließlich auch gegen Badende etc.

 Um so schlimmer ist es, dass die Verbände hier nicht klar Stellung beziehen, da leicht Verbündete gefunden werden könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Danke - so isses.......


----------



## marlowe (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Durfte an diesen Kiesgruben denn bisher überhaupt geangelt werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

jepp...
Zitat aus dem NABUbettelbrief:


> Davor allerdings störten Camper, Angler, Badende und Motocrossfahrer massiv die Vogelwelt! Aufgescheuchte Vögel brachen ihre Brutversuche ab, verließen in Panik ihre Eier. Doch der NABU schuf Abhilfe -  mit einer wirkungsvollen Maßnahme:
> Wir haben große Teile der Kiesgrubenlandschaft gekauft!


*Davon ab ist das VOLLKOMMEN unerheblich!!*

Es geht um eine klar anglerfeindliche (bzw. menschenfeindliche, danke Naturliebhaber) Argumentation seitens des NABU-Bundespräsis und dass die Bundespräsine des DAFV dazu keine Stellung nimmt und das öffentlich zurückweist!!..


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Definitiv ja!!! 

Ich glaube es nicht,  was da für Storys geschrieben werden - da lief bestimmt 20Jahre lang - vierzehn Stunden täglich,  6Tage die Woche der Schwimmbagger mitsamt Siebanlage - und dann sollen Vögel fluchtartig ihre Nester wegen ein paar Camper oder Angler verlassen? 

Die haben se doch wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert!?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Hallo miteinander

mir ist echt nicht ganz klar was da ein funktionierender Bundesverband eingreifen sollte. 
Dass im konkreten Fall von der Anglerschaft dagegengehalten werden muss ist offensichtlich. Aber das hat doch zunächst auf lokaler Ebene zu passieren. Wenn´s die nicht packen, dann fordern sie Hilfe auf Bezirksebene an, die wiederum bei Überforderung auf Landesebene

Spätestens für einen Landesverband sollte die gegebene Problemstellung kein Neuland sein. Wenn doch, dann gibt es allerdings derzeit ein Problem weil es eben gerade keinen hinreichend handlungsfähigen Bundesverband gibt.

Aber mal angenommen, wir hätten einen neuen, funktionierenden Bundesverband. Der ist seinem Wesen nach eine Stabsstelle und greift nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen in das operative Tagesgeschäft ein. Im Normalfall würde er auch nur den Landesverband beraten.

Also was soll die Aufregung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Google doch mal bitte den Begriff "Lobbyarbeit":m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



> Aber mal angenommen, wir hätten einen neuen, funktionierenden Bundesverband. Der ist seinem Wesen nach eine Stabsstelle und greift nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen in das operative Tagesgeschäft ein. Im Normalfall würde er auch nur den Landesverband beraten.


Ein "funktionierender " Bundesverband wäre eben KEIN Verwaltungsverband (den man eh nicht braucht), sondern würde offensiv Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln machen.

Das ALLES wird hier vom NABU in übelster Weise angegangen:
Angler, Angelvereine wie das Angeln als solches..

Und weil das der Präsident des* BUNDES*verbandes vom NABU geschrieben hat, mit dem Frau Dr. als Präsidentin des *BUNDES*verbandes DAFV angeblich wie mit anderen Bundesorganisationen der Schützer in Gesprächen steht...

Und wenn der *Bundes*präsi des NABU solche Bettelbriefe für seine Gliederungen schreibt, MUSS eine *Bundes*präsine des DAFV auch entsprechend gegenhalten für ihre Gliederungen..

Da das auch bundesweit immer mehr zu beobachten ist, sind da auch fast alle Bundesländer betroffen - nur diese explizit anglerfeindliche Argumentation kam nun das erste Mal so zum tragen ...

DA *MUSS *ein *BUNDES*verband DAFV einschreiten!!

*Für was bezahlt man denn diese Trümmertruppe DAFV?*

Es  geht um die anglerfeindliche Argumentation, die hier vom *BUNDES*präsidenten des NABU verbreitet wird - da kannste nicht niedrigrangigere Gliederungen wie LV das machen lassen, das MUSS man als DAFV-*BUNDES*verband reagieren gegen solche Diskreditierung von Anglern wie von Angelvereinen insgesamt...

Dass man sowas organisierten Angelfischern auch erst noch erklären muss.....

#d#d#d


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Tröstet euch, die Angler sind und bleiben Chancenlos... Der Nabu bekommt die Gewässer, egal was die Angler anstellen.
Der Bund hat ein gesetzliches Verkaufsrecht und übergibt die erworben Gewässer an eine Stiftung die vom Nabu "kontroliert" wird.

Wenn natürlich unser Verband das still hinnimmt und nicht auf die Barrikaden geht, ist das natürlich um so schlimmer.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

@ Fischer vom Inn
wenn schon der NABU mit schweren Geschützen anrückt, dann könnte sich der BV auch herablassen, aber statt tätig zu werden,warten die lieber, bis man gnädigst gefragt wird ....
Anders als bei uns funktioniert dort noch die Umsetzung von Zielsetzung bis in die höchsten Hemisphären ..
Ist doch Niedersachsen, oder, naja vielleicht beweist man damit, das der LV nichts richten kann .... alles nur blosse Vermutung

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Der LSFV-NDS ist ja dran (im Gegensatz zum DAFV)....


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Nee - mal ganz ohne Flachs;

Soll /darf man es durchgehen lassen,  dass die gesamte Anglerschaft als Schädlinge abgestempelt wird?

Mangelhafter/ fehlender Lobbyarbeit ist es zu verdanken,  dass man Soldaten als Mörder und Polizisten als Bullen bezeichnen darf - ungestraft! 

Dieser Verband hat mit Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft anscheinend überhaupt nix am Hut! #q


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Ist mir klar, dass der LV dran ist, aber noch sind sie ja Mitglied im BV, insofern ist die Untätigkeit gemeint .....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Dass überhaupt Nutzer, gleich welcher Art, von Gewässern verdrängt werden sollen (besser: bereits werden), ist der größte Skandal dabei.
Angeln, Spazierengehen, Baden,...
Wir leben in einer Kultur-, nicht Naturlandschaft.
Und eine Kulturlandschaft ist eben auch für Nutzung durch Menschen da.

Da gibt es sicherlich Ausnahmen, keine Frage.
Dass Kiesgruben eine solches, besonders schützenswertes Naturgut sein sollen, kann man selbst ohne besondere Details zu kennen wohl klar verneinen.

Nächster Schritt: Angler werden Motocrossfahrern gleichgestellt.
Gibt es nicht eine Bundespräsine (schönes Wort, Thomas), die ständig davon faselt, Angeln ist Naturschutz?
Sie tut es nur eben nicht an den Stellen, die so etwas interessieren sollte.
Im Rahmen von Lobbyarbeit versagt der DAFV sogar beim Thema Naturschutz!
Von Vertretung von Anglerinteressen mal ganz abgesehen.

Eine *Lobby*aufgabe müsste z.B. sein, gegen die Existenz solcher Vorkaufsrechte vorzugehen!
Oder besser: Anglern (egal ob organisierter oder nichtorganisierter Verein) diesen bevorrechtigten Käufern 1:1 gleich zu stellen.
Dazu lassen sich viele gute Argumente finden
...wenn man denn wollen würde & fähig wäre!!!


Der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bundesverbänden (Nabu, Dafv) ist auch für Blinde zu sehen:
- die einen haben bundesweite Bedeutung & Ansehen, finden bei Politik, Behörden & Justiz Gehör & offene Türen, vertreten ihre Interessen mit einer Schlagkraft & Erfolgsquote, die absolut beeindruckend ist!
- die anderen suchen nach erfolgreicher Erstellung eines Logos nun ein Maskottchen für die Jugendabteilung, die von Jugendlichen aber nicht angenommen wird, und es wird nach weiteren Streichungs-Möglichkeiten im Leistungskatalog gefahndet um die weglaufenden Beitragsgelder zu kompensieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt reichts mir echt mit diesen Verbandclaqueuren, die immer wieder Offtopic gehen hier.
> 
> *ES GEHT NICHT UM DIE KIESGRUBEN!*
> 
> Es geht um die anglerfeindliche Argumentation des Bundespräsis des NABU in diesem Fall!!



Und den nächsten verschieb ich nicht nur in OT-Thread, der kriegt auch noch Punkte................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> mir ist echt nicht ganz klar was da ein funktionierender Bundesverband eingreifen sollte.



Ein funktionierender Bundesverband-egal in welcher Sparte-übernimmt i.d.R.die Lobbytechnische Aussen-
darstellung auf Basis einer festgelegten Grundausrichtung.

Wahrung /Verteidigung/Ausbau von Interessen und Besitzständen.

Quasi das offizielle Sprachrohr der dafür auch Beiträge zahlenden Mitglieder.

Und was man zu sagen hat bzw.ab und an sagen MUSS um o.g.Punkte nicht zu gefährden,sollte halt einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden.

Genau SO werden nämlich auch auf Bundesebene,Interessentechnische Weichen für die Zukunft gestellt.

Das umzusetzen, gehört gerade heutzutage zu den Top 5 Primäraufgaben einer Interessenvertretung..ganz besonders, wenn aus lokalen Scharmützeln ein weitreichender Flächenbrand zu eigenem Nachteil droht.

BUND,PETRA und andere Lobbyvereine haben das drauf..der Naturschützende Angelfischer BV liegt wohl mal wieder unter dem Mühlstein.

Von der eigenen Wirklichkeit überrollt..


----------



## Winzelmaster (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Der NABU ist mir über.
Wenn mir einer mit Werbung von denen kommt oder versucht mich zu bekehren gibt's ne Backpfeife. Die sind  genauso verblendet wie die von PETA oder militante Veganer. Mit denen kann man nicht diskutieren |evil:
War da nicht mal was mit nem See den die abgelassen haben und eine ganze Menge Fische verendet sind ? Ich meine in Marburg oder so.
Man, was könnte ich mich aufregen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Ob vielen der Nabu über ist,steht ja nicht zur Diskussion.

Es ist ja deren Recht und auch Pflicht so zu argumentieren..so funktioniert nun mal Lobbyarbeit.

Muss man als Gegenseite nicht zwingend mit Beifall versehen aber die machen halt ihre Hausaufgaben.Klappern gehört zum Handwerk.

Genauso gut wäre es aber auch  Recht und die PFLICHT des BV,darauf dementsprechend zu reagieren..

Alles andere war,ist und bleibt in solchen Situationen
kontraproduktiv.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Winzelmaster schrieb:


> Der NABU ist mir über.
> Die sind  genauso verblendet wie die von PETA ...



Was man aber Beiden lassen muss, ist:

- sie haben enormen Einfluss auf Politik, Gesellschaft, Zeitgeist & Justiz
- sie sind in Medien & Öffentlichkeit präsent ohne Ende
- sie schaffen es, sich als "moralische Instanz" in die Köpfe zu fressen; sogar bei so manchen Anglern
- sie gewinnen stetig an Unterstützern, Anhängern & Sympathisanten
- es gelingt ihnen, hordenweise Promis vor den Karren zu spannen; ohne dass ihnen dadurch Kosten entstehen
- sie akquirieren Spendengelder in enormen Höhen
- sie sind in der Lage mit anderen, ähnlich gesinnten Organisationen zu kooperieren, schaffen Kooperationen sogar mit einigen ihrer Angriffsziele
- sie nutzen jeden erdenklichen Weg ihre Gegner unter Feuer zu setzen; nutzen dazu auch staatliche Strukturen, oft ohne jeden Aufwand oder Kosten (z.B. Gegner mit Klagen überziehen, Projekte durch Klagen verzögern,...)
- sie spielen mit den Strukturen, die ihnen im Weg stehen (Finanzämter, etc.)
- sie werden regelmässig von ihren Gegnern unterschätzt

=>und sind damit absolute Erfolgsstories!!!


Und wir haben den DAFV mit seiner Bundespräsine... #q
Welcher der og. Punkte trifft auch nur ansatzweise auf "unsere Lobbyisten" zu?


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Winzelmaster schrieb:


> D
> War da nicht mal was mit nem See den die abgelassen haben und eine ganze Menge Fische verendet sind ? Ich meine in Marburg oder so.
> Man, was könnte ich mich aufregen.


Den habe ich angezeigt und der Zuständige vom Nabu wurde tatsächlich verurteilt. Milde zwar und ich hätte eigentlich dagegen Einspruch erheben sollen, war aber froh dass es überhaupt funktioniert hat.
Waren insgesamt 5 Anzeigen laut Staatsanwalt.
Ohne Verband, denen aus BW war das zu weit weg.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Nachtrag:
ich bin gespannt ob vom DAFV überhaupt eine Reaktion zu dieser Geschichte kommt.
Und wie peinlich die dann wieder ausfällt...

Da irgendein Hansel von denen auch im AB mitliest, dürften sie in den nächsten Tagen ja davon erfahren.
Ohne das AB würden die nicht mal was von solchen Angriffen gegen Angler mitbekommen.

Und das mit zig Ehrenamtlern, bezahlten Geschäftsführern & bezahlten Angestellen! 
Was machen diese Figuren eigentlich den ganzen verdammten Tag??? |krach:
Unsere Beitragsgelder zählen und in Immobilienanzeigen nach einem "am Wasser gelegenen" Domizil für die Bundespräsine suchen vermutlich...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Mit Stellungnahmen "gegen" Angler ist der DAFV sowie diverse LV immer schnell bei der Sache.
Ich erinnere mal an das Thema Trophäenangeln.
Auch da wurde nicht kritisch auf diverse Medienbeiträge eingegangen sondern es wurde sich sofort vom Trophäenangeln distanziert.

Wat solls...


----------



## berndheidem (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Leute entschuldigt bitte meinen Ton ,aber höhrt endlich auf zu Kiffen und werdet endlich mal wach. Wer von einer Politikerin als Präsi des DAFV konkrete Stellungnahme erwartet der lebt in einer Traumwelt.
MfG Bernd


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Dann sind Führungsdame und der dazugehörige BV Apparat flüssiger als Wasser..überflüssig.


----------



## Mike-B. (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann sind Führungsdame und der dazugehörige BV Apparat flüssiger als Wasser..überflüssig.



Das sind sie doch schon seit der Fusion! Will nicht behaupten das es vorher besser war! Vorher wurde vielleicht einfach von vielen nicht so genau hingesehen!

Einfach nur traurig wieviel Geld da für Inkompetenz und Ignoranz aus dem Fenster geworfen wird!
Für mich gehört der ganze Laden abgewickelt!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig wieviel Geld da für Inkompetenz und Ignoranz aus dem Fenster geworfen wird!



Schweigegeldinterpretation ala 
Angelfischer BV 

Du finanzierst ihn mit,andere pinkeln dir währendessen permanent ans Bein und deine angebliche Interessenvertretung schweigt dazu..[emoji3] 

Geniales Geschäftsmodell,nie war Kohle einfacher verdient..

Verdient hätten die ganz was anderes..[emoji35]


----------



## kreuzass (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Also ich erkenne da keinen Angriff auf Angler. Ich fühl mich da als Angler auch überhaupt nicht angesprochen.

Ich bin mir da auch sehr sicher, dass darauf keinerlei Reaktion kommen wird. Einfach unnötig. Das Schreiben und die Absichten sind klar und transparent.

Finde auch den Vergleich von Nabu und Peta ziemlich daneben. Da gibt es schon ganz gewaltige Unterschiede in der Außendarstellung und Meinungsbildung. Nabu = relativ zahm und pflegeleicht ; Peta = sehr radikal
Anderes Beispiel: Nabu = Golden Retriever ; Peta = derbe scharf gemachter Pitbull (oder andere, beliebte "Kampf"hunderasse)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Kein Angriff?
Dann hab ich das "Lob" vom NABU wohl einfach falsch verstanden..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig wieviel Geld da für Inkompetenz und Ignoranz aus dem Fenster geworfen wird!


Es ist noch schlimmer.
Eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung wird mehr gebraucht denn je.

Aber der Wille so etwas zu installieren, 
die Optionen dazu 
und die dafür notwendigen Gelder, 
werden durch die Existenz des DAFV geblockt.

Somit schadet das bloße Vorhandensein dieses inkompetenten Bundesverbandes, 
völlig egal was er macht oder nicht,
den Interessen von Anglern;
organisierten wie unorganisierten.


----------



## kreuzass (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

@Thomas9904
Da sind wir uns einig, denn das sehe ich auch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Finde ich ne gute Mitgliederinfo dazu, sowas müsste vom DAFV auch kommen......
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Also ich erkenne da keinen Angriff auf Angler...


Falschen Text gelesen?

Peta zeigt dich an, egal wie du angelst,
& du kommst entweder problemlos aus der Nummer raus oder eben nicht.
Der Nabu kauft dir den Teich unterm Hintern weg und sperrt ihn für dich.
Welcher der Köter ist gefährlicher?


----------



## kreuzass (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Das wird leider nicht funktionieren. Sorry.

Bzgl. des Links zum LV Nds.: Jo, könnte sogar hinhauen. Selbst wenn der Nabu die Kohle zusammenbekommt, wird der LV Nds. sicherlich noch irgendwo dazwischengrätschen und seine Nutzungsmöglichkeit abgrabbeln. Bin da jetzt in den rechtlichen Hintergründen jedoch überhaupt nicht drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Natürlich ist es im Interesse der Angler, wenn Anglerverbände die verlogene und aussperrende Vogelschutzpolitik und die Anglerfeindlichkeit der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie wie vom NABU anprangert - *genau das sollte und MUSS ein Anglerverband im Eigeninteresse tun..*

Und da diese pauschale und deutschlandweit geltende Anglerdiskriminierung vom *BUNDES*verbandspräsidenten des NABU kam, müsste hier auch ein von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlter *BUNDES*verband DAFV im Interesse seiner Zahler das genauso klar stellen (das ist das Thema hier).


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Eigeninteresse? Ganz klares Bekenntnis gegen die Aktion und ein Aufruf, dass sich die Mitglieder nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.
Gegen das, mit wem auch immer, abgeschlossene Vorkaufsrecht sieht er wahrscheinlich auch keine Handhabe, man muss es aber auch nicht unterstützen und das ist ok.
Und, richtig, Eigeninteresse was Spenden betrifft, um zukünftig auch so agieren zu können, ist doch zumindest nicht negativ

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## kreuzass (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Dreck, ich habe es nochmal editiert gehabt, weil bullshit. Sorry.

@Thomas9904
Maus, Faden und so. Grundthematik.


----------



## arcidosso (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Diese Schwierigkeiten/ Anfeindungen begleiten uns seit Jahr und Tag. PETA und NABU, deren Grundideen ich grundsätzlich unterstütze, machen mich in DEutschland über kurz oder lang zum Straftäter. Ich habe keine Lust zum Fischen, wenn hinter mir Kameras mein angebliches Fehlverhalten dokumentarisch sichern und zur Anzeige bringen. Dazu ist die Justiz  nicht zwingend auf unserer Seite. Dazu die vielen bürokratischen Hürden seiten der Ämter, aber auch der Vereine. Nee, ich habe zum Glück die Möglichkeit in Skandinavien zu fischen. Beim Lesen der Berichte , wie Aufkaufen von Gewässern um diese für Angler zu sperren, bestätigen meinen Entschluss.
 Nochmals, PETA und NABU , grundsätzlich gut, haben sich aber durch ihr Verhalten und Anmaßungen, insbesondere gegenüber Anglern für mich ablehnend gemacht. Ich praktiziere den Naturschutz nach meinen Grundsätzen, die mit Sicherheit jeder von uns vertreten könnte. 
 Petri Heil


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Ich weiss janicht, warum Du Dir darüber Gedanken machst, mit ner Kamera im Rücken fischen, wenn die sich durchsetzen, dann kannst Du Dein Angelgerät in die Vitrine stellen und für nächste Fischstäbchengenerationen konservieren, weil Angeln dann nicht mehr ist.
Und über Grundideen denke ich bei den beiden "Clubs" nicht nach, weil keine Deckungsgleichheit vorhanden.
Vegane Ernährung mag ja hipp sein, aber ich brauche tierisches Eiweiss und Natur muss für jeden zugänglich sein und nicht nur eine Schar hochintellektueller Möchtegernweltverbesserer.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich weiss janicht, warum Du Dir darüber Gedanken machst, mit ner Kamera im Rücken fischen, wenn die sich durchsetzen, dann kannst Du Dein Angelgerät in die Vitrine stellen und für nächste Fischstäbchengenerationen konservieren, weil Angeln dann nicht mehr ist.
> Und über Grundideen denke ich bei den beiden "Clubs" nicht nach, weil keine Deckungsgleichheit vorhanden.
> Vegane Ernährung mag ja hipp sein, aber ich brauche tierisches Eiweiss und Natur muss für jeden zugänglich sein und nicht nur eine Schar hochintellektueller Möchtegernweltverbesserer.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



mich würde interessieren wie die hochintelektuellen möchtegernweltverbesserer heute wohl geartet wären, wenn der hippe vegantrend bereits in einem früheren entwicklungsstadium der menscheit schon einmal hip gewesen wäre


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfpRU1OkivU

dazu musste man nicht von den Bäumen steigen, erst die Jagd zwang sie auf die Erde, dann kam der aufrechte Gang und dann kam das feuer 

da gibt es tatsächlich Menschen, die meinen, die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet zu haben,
hat für mich was von Scientology

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Mein neuer spezialködervogel für nabugewässer 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ1mFwNX8o

Da soll nochmal einer was sagen!

Jetzt aber back to topic...

Mfg :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Die Darstellung von Anglern auf der einen Seite und Naturschützern auf der anderen Seite ist völlig inakzeptabel. Und wenn die Verbände da nicht energisch gegensteuern gewinnt man das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit nur sehr schwer zurück.

In meiner Wahrnehmung  war früher, ok ist schon eine Weile her, der Angler als Naturschützer bekannt.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Darstellung von Anglern auf der einen Seite und Naturschützern auf der anderen Seite...


Wobei man bei den "Naturschützern", in diesem Fall Nabu (ehem. Vogelschutzbund), noch einschränken muss, dass es diesen nur um Federvieh geht.
Naturschutz hört bei denen an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es im Interesse der Angler, wenn Anglerverbände die verlogene und aussperrende Vogelschutzpolitik und die Anglerfeindlichkeit der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie wie vom NABU anprangert - *genau das sollte und MUSS ein Anglerverband im Eigeninteresse tun..*
> 
> Und da diese pauschale und deutschlandweit geltende Anglerdiskriminierung vom *BUNDES*verbandspräsidenten des NABU kam, müsste hier auch ein von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlter *BUNDES*verband DAFV im Interesse seiner Zahler das genauso klar stellen (das ist das Thema hier).





hasskappe runter!

der NABU als vogelschutztruppe tut das, was Interessenverbände normalerweise tun: seine interessen vertreten - und da kann ich als früherer angler in einem der wichtigsten vogelschutzgebiete (untere Sieg) dem NABU nur beipflichten: mensch, hund, BGS und eigentlich überhaupt alles stört, beinträchtigt. 
[dass hier nur die angler an die kandarre genommen und geschurigelt werden liegt aber ausschließlich an den kommunen und einigen nicht ganz so integren wapos] 

die schutztruppen machen das, was angler sich von ihrem verband vergebens sehnlich wünschen.

die machen ihren job, auch mit "verlogen" kann ich da nichts anfangen.  die diffamierung als geschäftsmodell "spendensammeln" verkennt, dass auch die finanzielle möglichkeiten haben müssen, die im wesentlichen eben durch spenden geschaffen werden und im gegensatz zu den von den verbänden erhobenen zwangsbeiträgen sogar effektiv eingesetzt werden.
das ärgert natürlich gewaltig, aber den driss auf unsere verbanditen solltest du dort abladen, wo es hingehört. 
deine meiner meinung nach blindwütige pauschale verunglimpfung naturschützerisch orientierter verbände macht es wohl nicht nur mir manchmal unmöglich, deinem engagement für angler gegen verbanditen zu folgen.

was dich und mich wohl alle angler ärgert ist, dass BUND und NABU u.a. funktionieren und die anglerschaft wunderbar bräsig mit den  kompetenzdarstellern des verbandes leben können, während es für angler in deutschland immer enger bis unerträglich wird. man sollte die schmähen, die versagen.

das schmarotzerhafte, was du mit deinem spendensammler-stempel unterstellst, das ist realität in unseren vereinen und verbänden, zumindest in unserem dach(schaden)verband.

zu bonner hauptstadtzeiten habe ich intensiv mit etlichen BUND- und NABUler zu tun gehabt. 
manche waren mir besonders 'lästig', besonders, wenn die beim gemeinsamen angeln den kochtopf voller hatten als ich.

ich find, der balken in unserem auge sollte uns mehr interessieren.

ob diese vorort-geschichte des NABU toll oder gaga ist - ich kanns nicht beurteilen: aber wenn ein gewässer zum verkauf steht und verbandsmäßig nix passiert, dann haben die verbände gepennt, kein grund ausfallend und unfair zu werden gegen nichtangelnde naturschützer - und eben auch alles andere als klug, weil z.b. nabu und bund eigentlich eher unsere interessen teilen als dieser dummeafv.

oops, aber falls du meinen solltest, dass angler immer und überall angeln können sollten als sozusagen die lichtgestalten an sich, dann lebst du wirklich in einer anderen welt oder zeit oder sonstwas.
ach, was reg ich mich auf: hast recht: ich will einen angelteich auf dem bonner münsterplatz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



> was dich und mich wohl alle angler ärgert ist, dass BUND und NABU u.a. funktionieren und die anglerschaft wunderbar bräsig mit den kompetenzdarstellern des verbandes leben können, während es für angler in deutschland immer enger bis unerträglich wird. man sollte die schmähen, die versagen.


RICHTIG!!!!
Und wie mich das ärgert!!!
Und sag mir nicht nach, ich würde nicht alles aufzeigen (versuchen), was die "Kompetenzler" vom DAFV und den abnickenden Landesverbänden alles für Angler versauen..



> zu bonner hauptstadtzeiten habe ich intensiv mit etlichen BUND- und NABUler zu tun gehabt.
> manche waren mir besonders 'lästig', besonders, wenn die beim gemeinsamen angeln den kochtopf voller hatten als ich.


Da würde sogar ich so weit gehen, dass es da beim NABU wie beim DAFV auch ist - je weiter nach unten, desto größer ist die Chance, auch mal auf Vernunft zu treffen....

Die pauschale Anglerdiffamierung kommt ja vom Bundespräsi des NABU, nicht von Ortsgruppen...

Weswegen auch die Bundespräsine des DAFV in meinen Augen tätig werden MUSS!!

Da reicht nicht ein LV, der aufmuckt gegen NABU, DAFV, PETA und andere Anglerfeinde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die pauschale Anglerdiffamierung kommt ja vom Bundespräsi des NABU, nicht von Ortsgruppen...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228


Wichtig zu betonen.
Kenne auch Fälle, wo regionale Nabu-Orgas gut mit Anglern kooperieren. Der Mist, den deren Bundespräsi ablässt, ist vermutlich auch nicht in deren/aller Sinne.
Da geht es denen mit Interessenvertretern vielleicht genauso wie uns.


----------



## Knispel (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wichtig zu betonen.
> Kenne auch Fälle, wo regionale Nabu-Orgas gut mit Anglern kooperieren. Der Mist, den deren Bundespräsi ablässt, ist vermutlich auch nicht in deren/aller Sinne.
> Da geht es denen mit Interessenvertretern vielleicht genauso wie uns.



Richtig - hier z.B.
Schert nicht alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Schert nicht alle über einen Kamm.


Tue ich nicht, siehe hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die pauschale Anglerdiffamierung kommt ja vom Bundespräsi des NABU, nicht von Ortsgruppen...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228



Allerdings sollten dann auch NABU-Mitglieder - so wie ich es von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ja auch erwarte - sich von den pauschal anglerfeindlichen Äußerungen des NABU-Präsis Tschimpke distanzieren!

Diese auch verurteilen und ihn dann abwählen.

Das würde Anglern sicher helfen zu glauben, dass es nur Einzelne wie der Präsi sind, die in der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie sich so pauschal anglerfeindlich äußern und handeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Der Präsident des NABU, einer der führenden Organisationen der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie in Deutschland, greift nicht nur wie hier Angler diffamierend an, auch andere Nutzer kriegen ihr Fett weg, so wie der bekannte Präsident der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Deutscher Waldbesitzerverbände, Philipp Freiherr zu Guttenberg, der vom NABU Ende 2015 mit dem Negativpreis „Dinosaurier des Jahres“ "ausgezeichnet" wurde..


Nun hat allerdings Prof. Dr. Hans-Leopold von Sperber "zurückgeschlagen" und dem NABU seine postfaktische Propaganda um die Ohren gehauen in einem "offenen Brief" direkt an Tschimpke adressiert:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/offener-brief-an-den-prasidenten-des-nabu-deutschland.html

Auch wenn die Meldung älter ist (März 2016) hat sie nichts an Aktualität verloren.

Den "Offenen Brief" finde ich zum einen hervorragend geschrieben, zum anderen frage ich mich, warum der DAFV immer noch rein gar nichts in Sachen der Anglerdifffamierung hier unternommen hat, obwohl das eine Sache des Bundesverbandes wäre, wenn sich hier der Präsi des Bundesverbandes NABU so einmischt.

Aber Kompetenz oder gezielte Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln ist wohl nach wie vor vom DAFV, seinem Haupt- und Ehrenamt nicht wirklich zu erwarten.

Aber der DAFV ist ja leider auch nur Naturschutzverband, der von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt wird....

Ein richtiger Anglerverband, der auch Naturschutzverband ist, wehrt sich auch (Weser-Ems schweigt dazu natürlich auch....) wie der nun in Anglerverband Niedersachsen umbenannte, damalige Landessportfischerverband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228


----------



## Ørret (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Schön geschrieben.....Und wie leicht wäre es doch für den BV einen ähnlichen Brief aus Sicht der Anglerschaft an Tschimbke zu verfassen!!!! Das würde ich sogar hinbekommen, auch ohne Biologiestudium im Nacken.

Aber Nichtstun ist natürlich viel einfacher für die Nasen vom BV #q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Ørret schrieb:


> ! Das würde ich sogar hinbekommen, auch ohne Biologiestudium im Nacken.


Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass ein solches Studium für zielgerichtetes Arbeiten auch hinderlich sein könnte....

Kreissaal, Schulsaal, Hörsaal, Hinterzimmerverbandlersitzungssaal - aber null Ahnung vom realen Leben, von richtiger Arbeit mit der Hand am Arm und/oder Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..

Da ist es gut, wenn man sieht, wie das Team an fähigen und engagierten Biologen im AVN seine Arbeit macht (http://www.av-nds.de/wir/mitarbeiter.html)..

Was einen dann wiederum daran glauben lässt, dass ein solches Studium nicht automatisch in den theoretischen, lebensfremden Elfenbeinturm führt, sondern durchaus sinnvoll und zielführend auch in der Praxis umgesetzt werden kann...

Leider halt Ausnahme, wenn man sich die anderen studierten "Koniferen" im Verbandswesen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei so so anguckt .....
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jens76 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Schon dieser Satz:

_Jedem Bundesbürger wäre als Preisträger 2015 spontan und ohne jede Suche VW eingefallen._

.... und die Erläuterung, warum dies den NABU-Oberen NICHT eingefallen sein könnte, sollte jedes NABU-Mitglied mal zum Nachdenken anregen.

Technischer KO schon im zweiten Abschnitt des Briefes. Der Mann hat nen neuen Fan!


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht, siehe hier:
> 
> 
> Allerdings sollten dann auch NABU-Mitglieder - so wie ich es von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ja auch erwarte - sich von den pauschal anglerfeindlichen Äußerungen des NABU-Präsis Tschimpke distanzieren!
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

danke schön - ich finde es super, dass Du unser Anglerforum regelmäßig über derartige Themen informierst. Vermutlich interessieren sich nicht alle Forenmitglieder im Detail dafür, stehen aber grundsätzlich doch sicher auf "Deiner" Seite und unterstützen die berechtigte Kritik gegen die Möchtegern - Anglervertreter vom DAFV prinzipiell schon.

Ich bin leider auch nicht in allen Beiträgen zu dieser Problematik im Thema, von daher entschuldige die nachfolgenden Fragestellungen - sollten Sie schon irgendwo beantwortet sein.

Du bist offensichtlich gut vernetzt und kennst die ganzen Pappenheimer in den Verbänden zumindest vom Namen her. 

Du kennst auch sicher die Chefredakteure der bekannten Magazine.

Du kennst u.U. sogar die Entscheider bei den  namhaften Angelgerätezulieferern. 

Zudem hast Du über dieses Forum die Möglichkeit, binnen Kürze eine relativ große Anzahl an Mitgliedern für eine Unterschriftenaktion zu mobilisieren - die wiederum viele andere Angler mitziehen könnten.

Damit hast Du den meisten Anglern und Forumsmitgliedern schon gewaltig was vorraus. 

Hier nun meine Fragestellung:

Was sagt eigentlich die werte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dazu, wenn man Sie direkt mit der Kritik konfrontiert. Es gibt so viele Beispiele, die dafür sprechen, dass Sie "Ihr Geld" für Ihre Tätigkeit - im Sinne der Interessen der Angler aufzutreten - scheinbar überhaupt nicht wert ist.

Wir Angler brauchen keine Vertreter, die auf Kuschelkurs mit dem Nabu oder Petra gehen. Gibt man denen den kleinen Finger, reißen die einem den Arm ab.

Wir benötigen unabhängige Vertreter, die nicht irgendwelchen faulen Kompromissen von Politikern zustimmen.

Wir benötigen mutige Vertreter, die auch mal unangenehme Wahrheiten - die vielleicht auch mal nicht in politischen Mainstream passen - ansprechen. Z.B. Fangquote für Dorsche in der Ostsee. Die jetzige - lobbygesteuerten - Vereinbarungen helfen den Dorschbeständen nicht. Sehr wohl geholfen hätte z.B. eine echte Schonzeit während der Laichmonate für Dorsche - auch wenn das uns Anglern u.U. auch weh getan hätte.

Wir benötigen Vertreter, die unser Hobby ins richtige Licht bringen.

Wir benötigen Lobby- und vor allem Medienarbeit im Sinne der Angler, die häufig viel mehr Naturschutz betreiben als die selbsternannten "echten" Naturschützer. 

Wir benötigen Vertreter, die z.B. Angel AG´s in Schulen unterstützen und das Positive hervorheben. 

usw. - die Liste ließe sich beliebig verlängern.

Es würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie die Reaktion bei unserem Hauptverband ist, wenn man dort mal ordentlich auf den Busch klopft und Dinge konkret hinterfragt. 

Vermutlich bekommt man - wenn überhaupt - eine Antwort im Behördendeutsch. Schließlich arbeitet unser Verband eher wie eine Behörde und nicht wie ein lebendiger, im Sinne der Angler agierender Hauptverband.

VG

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Frau Dr. sagt, dass der DAFV laut Satzung zuerst ein Naturschutzverband sei.

So agiert sie ja auch mit ihrem Präsidium und ihren Hauptamtlern..

Ja, wir brauchen DRINGEND jemand, der Angler und das Angeln gut UND kompetent in Europa und im Bund vertritt...

Der als Fischereiverband getarnte und von den abnickenden Landesvasallenverbänden über die Vereine - aber am Ende von den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern - finanzierte und getragene Naturschutzverband DAFV ist aber sicher NICHT diese Organisation.

Empfehle als Lektüre z. B. den Unterschied meiner Sichtweise und der des DAFV-GF Seggelke, wie unterschiedlich man mit Presse und Öffentlichkeit umgehen könnte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143

Hier merken langsam auch schon Abnickerverbände, dass im DAFV nix mehr stimmt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322962

Und hier meine persönliche Vorstellung zu einer kompetenten Vertretung im Bund und in Europa:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649

Und auf der HV vom DAFV hat man beschlosssen, mich bzw. unser Fragen zu ignorieren, immerhin waren wir Tagesordnungspunkt ;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321802

Die Nachfolgediskussion zur kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist aber auch schon im vollen Gange - der bisher handelnde (und gehandelte) "Ersatzkandidat" macht aber nix besser (Pest oder Cholera, Hillary oder Trump - man will eigentlich keinen von beiden..):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

....puuuuh, das ist ja einiges an Lesestoff. Hatte überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, was hierzu schon alles geschrieben wurde. 

Das alles hinterlässt schon eine Menge Frustration bei mir. Man ist in behördlichen Strukturen gefangen, die mit unserem Hobby auch mal überhaupt nix am Hut haben. Ein Naturschutzverband..... mit fehlen die Worte. 

Warum führen Vereine dahin - über die angeschlossenen Landesverbände - Ihre Kohle noch ab? Das ist nicht nur weggeschmissenes Geld, sondern sogar noch schlecht investiertes Geld. Wir organisierten Angler finanzieren quasi DIREKT den "Gegner" der Angler.

Leider glaube ich nicht, dass "Deine Traum" so aus dem NICHTS entsteht. Vermutlich müssen die einzelnen Landesverbände von außen unter Druck gesetzt werden, damit sie endlich im Sinne Ihrer Geldgeber (Angler) aktiv werden. Einzelne Verbände sind ja schon zu einzelnen Themen wach geworden.

Ich glaube es würde schon etwas bewegen, wenn die einschlägigen Angel - Magazine regelmäßig, mit leicht verständlichen Worten (!!!!!) - die Leser über den Unsinn den die Verbände verzapfen informieren.

Denn Fakt ist, dass die meisten Angler keine Lust haben, sich intensiv mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und womöglich noch schwer verständliche § lesen zu müssen. 

Das ist wie mit der Politik - man ärgert sich viel, aber selber machen will man den Job auch nicht. Nur öffentlicher Druck ändert / bringt Bewegung in die Dinge.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel: Wenn die Öffentlichkeit vor Augen geführt bekommen würde (...mit einfachen Worten!!!), welche aktuelle Todschlagsgesetzgebung von Naturschützern und Politik den Anglern auferlegt wurde, würde garantiert ein Aufschrei durch die Bevölkerung gehen.

Und so etwas würde auch die FDP Frau Dr. überhaupt nicht lustig finden. Eine Naturschutzverbandschefin, die (u.a.) solche Schwachsinnsgesetze duldet, ohne dagegen lautstark vorzugehen.....

Aber da müssten wie gesagt die Medien ran. Die Reichweite  der bekannten Angelmagazine sollte nicht unterschätzt werden, zumal ja auch noch andere - deutlich auflagenstärkere - Zeitungen im direkten Dunstkreis sind. 

Oder müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass auch die Angelmagazine im Kern eher Antiangelmagazine sind? Das möchte und kann ich nicht glauben.

Den redaktionellen Teil für solche Infos könntest Du - Thomas - sogar machen. Soviel wie Du hier zu den heißen Themen recherchierst und schreibst..., 10% davon würden monatlich schon für einen interessanten Anschubser in den Zeitschriften reichen. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Nochn bisschen mehr Lesestoff nicht nur speziell für Dich, Rheinangler, für alle (nur aus 2016):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das angelpolitische Jahr 2016​*
> Damit ihr mal seht, was zum einen übers Jahr angel- und verbandspolitisch so passiert ist....
> 
> Und was ihr vermutlich alles nicht mit bekommen hättet, würden wir nicht unsere Arbeit hier machen..
> ...


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochn bisschen mehr Lesestoff nicht nur speziell für Dich, Rheinangler, für alle (nur aus 2016):



Danke - dann habe ich ja was zu lesen über die Feiertage :q

Aber eins habe ich schon erkannt - das sind eigene Bomben dabei, die garantiert auch bei der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung einen Aufschrei ausgelöst hätten - wenn Sie denn kurz und knapp mit verständlichen Worten darüber informiert worden wären. Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.....

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.....


Kannste eben leider bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei vergessen - nur wenns um Naturschutz und Angler beschränken und diffamieren geht, sind die vorne dabei..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich die werte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dazu, wenn man Sie direkt mit der Kritik konfrontiert.


Es ist seit Jahrzehnten 
-also schon lange vor Frau Dr.- 
"Strategie" der (west)deutschen Landesverbände, des ehem. VDSF und nun seines Nachfolgers DAFV
"Angelgegner, namentlich Peta, zu ignorieren".

Dies vertritt Häppchen-Käse auch im direkten, kontroversen Gespräch (mit mir).

Begründung:
a) man schenke Ihnen anders nur noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit
b) die Anzeigen führen doch (fast) nie zum Erfolg

Wie erfolgreich diese Strategie war, mag jeder für sich beurteilen, ich sage, das ist komplett gescheitert!

Begründung:
a) sie haben ihre Popularität & ihren Einfluss in den letzten Jahrzehnten massiv steigern können
b) es geht Peta nicht um Verurteilungen, die sind allenfalls gewünschter Nebeneffekt, sonder die Ziele des Anzeigenterrors sind primär ganz andere
(beides führ ich jetzt nicht näher aus)

Auf dieses Kontra kommt dann von Frau Dr. nichts,
sie springt zurück in das zuvor genannte Mantra
und schnell eilen ihr ein paar aus dem Gefolge zu Hilfe und leiern diesen Mist erneut runter.

Sie ignorieren somit nicht nur Peta,
sondern auch jeden Ansatz daran, diese gescheiterte Strategie zu revidieren oder auch nur zu überdenken.

Über die Gründe lässt sich spekulieren:
- sie sind zu doof einer Argumentation zu folgen, sie zu verstehen, auf sie einzugehen
- es interessiert sie schlichtweg einen Furz, was es an anderen Meinungen gibt
- sie trauen sich nicht, einen wie auch immer aussehenden Kampf mit Gegnern einzugehen
- sie wissen, dass ihnen die Fähigkeiten dazu fehlen
- sie sehen Gegener gar nicht als Gegner 
(Beispiele, wie LV-Vertreter sich direkt an die Seite von Peta stellen gibt es ja)

NABU, hier das Thema, wird als Gegner überhaupt nicht thematisiert.
Da bin ich sogar ziemlich sicher, dass sie diesen Verband nicht als Gegner, eher als Partner sehen.

(Auf kleiner regionaler Ebene ist dies auch durchaus öfter so, aber sicher nicht die NABU-Dachverbände betreffend)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. sagt, dass der DAFV laut Satzung zuerst ein Naturschutzverband sei.
> 
> So agiert sie ja auch mit ihrem Präsidium und ihren Hauptamtlern..



Sich als Naturschutzverband zu präsentieren,ist ja nicht das Grundübel.

Die Natur bietet genügend Raum für Interessierte..sofern man denn den pers. angedachten Raum "besetzt",hegt und pflegt aber auch verteidigt.

Andere Schützer beweisen ja recht gut, wie Platzkämpfe geführt werden..wenn man denn will.

Das fatale Denk-und Handlungsmahleur der Frau Dr.Truppe ist deren Falschinterpretation des Schutzgedankens und auch der permanente Fehler,Natur-/Arten-und Tierschutz in einen Topf zu werfen bzw sich das von anderen Interessengruppierungen unkommentiert einreden zu lassen.

Man lässt sich damit nicht nur ungestraft von anderen in die eigene Suppe spucken,nein..man gestaltet sogar freiwillig das Rezept nach Vorstellungen anderer um.

Die anderen freuts natürlich..ein Stück mehr vom pers.Interessenkuchen.

Zum reinen beglotzen kann ich dann als Betroffener dieses durch den DAFV falsch gehandhabten Gedankens aber auch gleich 'nen Zoo oder botan.Garten aufsuchen.

Effektiver Schutz beinhaltet ja immer auch die weitestgehende Möglichkeit einer Nutzung von Natur..man schützt,was man schätzt.

Mit Augenmaß und Verantwortung.

Aussperrung von der Natur,darf nur als ultima ratio gesehen werden.

Effektiver Schutz ist natürlich auch von Wahrung der Eigeninteressen gezeichnet..genau das macht ihn aber so effektiv.Durchsetzen was machbar ist(zur Not rechtlich),Kompromisse da,wo es nicht anders geht.

Und bei genau diesen Punkten versagt der DAFV Trümmerhaufen.

Während andere mit Herzblut und Biss an die eigene Sache gehen,"brilliert" die dt.Angelverbandswelt überwiegend durch Blutleere.


----------



## iXware (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. sagt, dass der DAFV laut Satzung zuerst ein Naturschutzverband sei.



na womit sie doch leider Recht hat - ist ja im Prinzip auch nicht schlimm... ein Verband für die Angler war unser guter alter DAV...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Angelfischerverband


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Der ohne Naturschutzstatus im Bund mehr für Angler erreichte als der VDSF, das stimmt..

Dass die DAV-Verräter dann aber übergetreten sind in den VDSF/DAFV haben wir ja nun oft genug kritisiert..

Vergossene Milch...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergossene Milch...



Geschälte Bananen


----------



## spike999 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

was neues von NABU

http://www.moz.de/landkreise/uckermark/uckermark/artikel90/dg/0/1/1545841/


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Hallo,

wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob da irgendeine Anglervereinigung auch mitgeboten hat. 

Der NABU war scheinbar cleverer und hat sich die Fischereirechte gesichert. Kann man ihnen keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn sie ihre Interessen besser vertreten.

Für die betroffen Angler tut es mir natürlich leid.


----------

